# 14 wk old Tiel still makes baby sounds



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi everyone? . It's been 2 weeks since having our new Tiel. Breeder said it's a male. I might do DNA testing to see if it's really a male, but I don't want the bird to freak out. Spikey is a very happy bird. But he makes baby Tiel sounds when we talk to him or when his on our shoulder. He does flock call a lot when we are not in his sight. i caught him once blabbing, trying to talk when he was on his play ground and I was cooking in the kitchen. 
Just want to know if that's a sight that his a male and if his baby sounds are good or what they mean. Thank you :relieved:


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

The baby sounds are normal and he/she will grow out of it 

If you're looking into DNA testing I do recommend it. I DNA test birds quite a lot and the sample taking process is pretty simple. Where are you from? Where I am, all you need is a couple of wing feathers to send off as samples, and as long as you give the bird plenty of love after taking them, they generally get over it pretty quickly. Young birds are easier than adults for me.

The babbling and chatter is also pretty usual for both genders, but listen out for some whistling which is usually a male trait. At this age though your best bet to determine gender would be DNA testing.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cute baby!! Way too young to tell gender visually and as stated noises are pretty standard. If he was handfed, he has learned that crying gets him attention, so that's why he's making the baby sounds. With some reassurance he should grow out of that. I second the DNA testing, it's really not that bad at all. Millet always makes everything better.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

Thank you! Im from Sydney. I will do DNA testing to make sure I got what I wanted. The breeder said his been breeding for 30 years and his most certain amount it been a male. 
Will let you know next week how the DNA goes. :grin:


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

My cockatiel Jade is seven months old, but she still makes baby noises for attention from her best friend, a dove (not to me though.)

She begs to be preened, and he's learned to do so when she growls at him. They're an odd couple.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*14 week old 'tiel*

The DNA kit I used said I could use either a few breast feathers or a drop or 2 of blood from a clipped toenail. I chose the feathers! Clipping a nail too short is painful and I suspect it would be painful for a while. Plucking the feathers caused a little squawk from Bennie, but he didn't freak out. He was about the same age as your bird when I did it.


----------



## kr90au (Aug 4, 2016)

Seems kind of a cruel thing to do to your bird when you can just be a little patient and find out as the mature a little more.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't think it's mean to do a DNA test. You're also right , patience is the key! I'm pretty sure the breeder is right it's a male. Yeah spikey does beg to be preened :joy:. He was hand raised and hand fed too.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

Can I also ask if anybody knows the type of cockatiel this is? Is it a normal grey? Thank you all.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes that also looks like a normal grey.



> Seems kind of a cruel thing to do to your bird when you can just be a little patient and find out as the mature a little more.
> Edit/Delete Message


Not sure how it's cruel. Birds pull their own feathers out all the time. Not all birds show their behaviors right away. It's not for everyone, to each their own.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, normal grey split to pied. ( the ticking marks on the back of his head tell me split to pied) Some breeders can sex a baby without DNA due to the parents mutations and splits. I have a lutino male split pearl, pied and whiteface, and a cinnamon pearl pied hen split whiteface, who can ONLY have red eyed girls and dark eyed boys so I can sex my babies at hatch due to eye color. Makes it pretty easy...lol


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Yes, normal grey split to pied. ( the ticking marks on the back of his head tell me split to pied) Some breeders can sex a baby without DNA due to the parents mutations and splits. I have a lutino male split pearl, pied and whiteface, and a cinnamon pearl pied hen split whiteface, who can ONLY have red eyed girls and dark eyed boys so I can sex my babies at hatch due to eye color. Makes it pretty easy...lol


Hi. Yes you're right it's split to pied I was told today too. When it molts will it change colour and to what ? If you know, please show me a similar picture. Thank you :blush:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It will look normal grey. If it's a boy, it will get the bright yellow face. If it's a girl, it will keep the grey face. Exactly the same as the first baby you posted.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> It will look normal grey. If it's a boy, it will get the bright yellow face. If it's a girl, it will keep the grey face. Exactly the same as the first baby you posted.


Thank you so much :blush:. I'm hoping it's a boy, as they sing and talk more. His a funny character, spends all day out of his cage and tries to follow kids around. I've noticed his trying to talk . He makes cute sounds . 
I also have a canary that loves singing! Also 2 budgies that I think they're in breeding mood. 
Should I keep the Tiel in the lounge room where we sit in , away from the other birds? Canary can be so loud in the morning and afternoons.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can keep him where you want, the canaries aren't going to bother him any, he might even start copying them if he is a boy.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> You can keep him where you want, the canaries aren't going to bother him any, he might even start copying them if he is a boy.


Ok I will see ?.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

I have bad news :weary:. 6pm today spikey disappeared after the fire alarm went off for no reason. Doors where closed! He was on top of his cage. We searched the house from top to bottom. His no where to be seen. Every inch of the house we searched!!! Where could he be? Iam so confused and upset!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can't hear him calling? Were all the windows closed? I would leave his cage open with food and see if he returns to it. That's super scary!!


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> You can't hear him calling? Were all the windows closed? I would leave his cage open with food and see if he returns to it. That's super scary!!


Honestly the doors and windows are locked!!! No I can't him calling at all. I did leave the cage door open. My brain is over working to where he might be?


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> You can't hear him calling? Were all the windows closed? I would leave his cage open with food and see if he returns to it. That's super scary!!


?? His super attached too us and loves been around us.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Look behind and under every piece of furniture... be very careful if you have to move any, he may of paniced and fallen behind something and you don't want to crush him... look if any furnace grates are big enough he could of squeezed thru, also open any closed cupboards and drawers and look in there, if he is stuck you don't have long to rescue him as the panic and stress will kill him.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Look behind and under every piece of furniture... be very careful if you have to move any, he may of paniced and fallen behind something and you don't want to crush him... look if any furnace grates are big enough he could of squeezed thru, also open any closed cupboards and drawers and look in there, if he is stuck you don't have long to rescue him as the panic and stress will kill him.


Haven't slept all night looking for him. I done all that , you mentioned. ?? I hope his okay!!


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

We found him at 7am:grin: . Was hiding behind the computer perching on the wire that connects to the computer. He had it all piled up under him where he was sleeping :joy:. Decided to walk out of the office at 7am waddling like a penguin enguin: . So cute!


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

Elissa said:


> ParrotletsRock said:
> 
> 
> > Look behind and under every piece of furniture... be very careful if you have to move any, he may of paniced and fallen behind something and you don't want to crush him... look if any furnace grates are big enough he could of squeezed thru, also open any closed cupboards and drawers and look in there, if he is stuck you don't have long to rescue him as the panic and stress will kill him.
> ...


 We found him :grin:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Thank goodness!!!


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> Thank goodness!!!


ray:?:blush:
Thank you for caring!!


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> Thank goodness!!!


Ray? Is an error . Sorry! 
:blush:


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Awesome news!


----------

